# My wish list of hardware components for new FreeBSD-12.* build.



## toorski (Jul 26, 2019)

I have few hours to decide if those are the best and ultimate components for a new build that I plan to house fresh FreeBSD-12.0 server/workstation in.

https://www.newegg.com/p/N82E16811353062?Item=N82E16811353062
https://www.newegg.com/asus-tuf-b450m-plus-gaming/p/N82E16813119141
https://www.newegg.com/amd-ryzen-7-2700x-amd50-gold-edition/p/N82E16819113102
https://www.newegg.com/g-skill-64gb-288-pin-ddr4-sdram/p/N82E16820232092
https://www.newegg.com/thermaltake-...ld-ps-tpg-0750fpcgus-r-750w/p/N82E16817153309

All or any comments or suggestions  are welcomed.

Edit:
As for GPU, I have 2 choices, from my used stock of 960-GTX/4GB-VRAM video cards. One of them would fit well into to the mix from above.


----------



## shkhln (Jul 27, 2019)

750W is really too much wattage; nothing else stands out. Don't forget to tell us if 64 Gb RAM is finally enough for Firefox.


----------



## toorski (Jul 27, 2019)

shkhln said:


> Don't forget to tell us if 64 Gb RAM is finally enough for Firefox.



But, maybe by the end of the year, after more fixes of firefoxen's  vulnerabilities, 64GB of RAM won't be enough 

Then, I won't have enuf RAM left for my ipfw, jails with dns, smtp, imap, httpd, pqsql and crap-load of exotic frameworks. Tho, FreeBSD will gobble any and all RAM + swap that I'll have, just in case - heh

Edit:
I forgot bhyve. I'll plug few of those inside my jails, just for fun, to keep the capacitors busy and hot  Then, I'll run firefox in OpenBSD, inside bhyve in jail - lolol


----------



## rigoletto@ (Jul 27, 2019)

If that mobo do support ECC memory get ECC memory, specially if you will be using ZFS.

*[EDIT]*

If you will not use the machine for gaming and such, I would advise for a Radeon Pro WX 2100 or 3100; however I never tested them on FreeBSD but they are supposed to work.


----------



## toorski (Jul 27, 2019)

rigoletto@ said:


> If that mobo do support ECC memory get ECC memory, specially if you will be using ZFS



I’m sure that the motherboard doesn’t supports ECC RAM. Even if it did, I could not afford 64GB of ECC RAM with the speed rating, as the 64GB of RAM that I found to match the Micro-ATX motherboard that fits into Micro-ATX box. This shopping list  was a bit of a financial stretch for me, as is. The motherboard is nothing special other than smaller size than full ATX and the Ryzen doesn’t even have APU, which I didn’t want. My old GTX-960 GPU will be plenty good for X with basic Lumina Desktop on top of old fluxbox WM and firefox 
I’ll be happy if FreeBSD can scope, probe and cope with all the chips on that motherboard

I won’t  do any low level scientific experiments that would require heavy GPU load or look for  games to play in FreeBSD.  I know that the GTX-960 functions very well in FreeBSD, since I have one running currently with FreeBSD-12 (before in 11.3) installation inside my old Dell-T5500 with 36GB of ECC RAM and 2 Xeons.  I wanted something newer and faster then this old T-5500 manufactured by Dell. Plus, this is going to be my first (for fun) build with AMD CPU. I’ve been a salve to Intel long enough when I built few custom systems before.  I may try later some type of AMD GPU, if I find extra money and a good reason for it, in FreeBSD for me.

Anyway, I've made the choice and neweeg was happy to take my VC for a ride - heh


----------



## toorski (Aug 2, 2019)

and here it is:
hardware - 800+ bucks
OS and apps - priceless 
System configuration and automation - work in progress


----------

